# Opera in the Supermarket.



## Michael. (Aug 20, 2014)

.
Secret opera singers who were disguised as casual shoppers and store staff 
amongst the groceries who broke into song bringing the store to a standstill 
with a rousing rendition of the Italian classic Funiculì, Funiculà.


http://www.youtube.com/embed/44UC6muN8KY



.​


----------



## Bee (Aug 20, 2014)

That was lovely, thankyou Michael.


----------



## Pam (Aug 20, 2014)

..thanks from me too. Enjoyed it.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2014)

Just to be pedantic Michael, it wasn't in the supermarket it was actually in the food hall at John Lewis department store in Oxford street. Sacla who are an Italian food brand, arranged for the opera singers to promote their range. Fantastic and totally unexpected rendition of  Funiculì, Funiculà, which they've now nicknamed Shopera :bounce:  Thanks for posting, I'd heard about it but not seen it


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2015)

*Andrea Bocelli and Arian Grande*

E Pui T Penso


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2015)

I wish I could have seen that in the market!

That reminds me of a restaurant I saw on TV where the waitstaff sing opera as they serve meals. I would just love to be there.


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2015)

Flash mob on Aisle 3!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 15, 2015)

This commercial is a hoot


----------



## Pookie (Oct 16, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 16, 2015)

I am generally not an Opera fan but that was grand.  I liked it very much.


----------

